# Candy is due in November!!



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Okay I'm so excited My girl, Candy, is due this november. She was with my friends 100% ABGA boer buck, Sky, from June 3- June 30. She is due this november. Her brother and her were my first goats. Her brother, Brutus tragically died last year as a yearling. Candy kidded twin doelings on March 6. Though one didn't make it. Candy is my queen bee. I love her to death and I'm supper excited about this November's kids. Candy is two years old. 
here she is last year at a year old.

free image hosting

Candy now. You can never tell if she is pregnant because she is always a chubby goat. LOL. And she's loaded with hair. 

post image wordpress

Sky

upload gif

upload pngpng

image host


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice goats...can't wait to see the kiddo's...... :thumb:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

That is very exciting! Can't wait!! :leap:


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

I can't wait either. :leap: :leap: :leap: I'm hoping for :kidred: :kidred:

Here is her last doeling that made it. 
Precious.




















adult image hosting


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Precious is definitely precious  Can't wait to see what Candy has!


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> Precious is definitely precious  Can't wait to see what Candy has!


Thank you and I can't wait either. :leap: :wahoo:

I'm in love with Sky :drool:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She looks good... :thumb: 

I noticed you showed her teat structure... Did you have a question on her teat structure?


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

No I just copied all the pictures in her album on postimage.org and put them here it was easier than going through and picking them out one by one.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

OMG CANDY IS JUST HUGE. She's not even due til November. :shocked: I'll have to get an updated picture of her for you all. I have never seen her so big. :shocked:


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

You can't really tell how big she is in these pictures but they are better than nothing.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww well she's still got some time to grow too, poor girl will probably be waddling pretty soon LOL I feel so sorry for them in their last month, they get so miserable, makes me feel guilty LOL


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Yeah I know. LOL


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

I'm thinking Candy is pretty close. I haven't seen any udder developement but alot of the other signs are their. If you have seen my thread about my Doe Sierra. She is acting alot like her. She wasn't eating her breakfast this morning but she ate a few mouthfuls this evening. She is pretty much being a lazy momma. LOL. I feel so sorry for her. She is so huge! 
This is her on October 23rd. The white bar on her horns is PVC pipe. We had to put it on her cause she kept getting her head stuck in the fence.
http://postimage.org/image/nso2d1an7/
Here she is again. On october 18th
http://postimage.org/image/7vpagbi8z/

(My friend who owns the buck she is bred to so far has 25 kids born. This is in just the last 3 days too! Some our out of Sky, the one Candy is bred to and some are out of her other buck Orion, he throws spots. Going to see them tomarrow. Will try to take some pictures and show you guys)


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I hope she kids soon! Think pink for you! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:kidred: :kidred: thinking pink for you


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Guys I got the month wrote down wrong but I thought i'd say that Candy started stringing yesterday but she has no udder. :/


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well good luck with her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she doesn't have any udder now...she may fill ...just before or after kidding....

If she doesn't have any or enough (colostrum)milk at kidding ...get some Oxytocin... it will help with milk letdown...make sure... you don't give it to her until she is completely finished kidding out.. all kids.... you have to get this drug from the vet..... :hug:


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Thank you all. I figured that much. My friend just had her nubian doe kid a month before she was due!!!! The doe had no signs and wasn't even forming an udder yet. This doe, Jazmine was not a first timer and had twins last time (Her first freshinning) Not this time, this time she had one HUGE baby boy!! They are still thinking of a name for the mircle. He looks like a month old kid already! Looks just like his daddy too. They are still thinking of a name. My friend, Clara, wants to give him a good name because he is a really good looking buckling. In any case, we are watching Candy closely.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

No kids yet but she was still stringing this morning and looked a little bit sunk in but it's hard to tell through all the hair on her.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Candy didn't take. I've gotta take her back to my friends house.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry...  :hug:


----------

